# Thema für meine Projektarbeit die etwas mit Webautomatisierung zu tuen haben soll?



## Programmer356 (3. Jan 2020)

Moinsen, ich muss ne Projektarbeit schreiben. Da ich mich mit Selenium und Testng beschäftigt habe, sollte die Projektarbeit etwas mit Webautomatisierung zu tuen haben. Ich benutze SeleniumWebdriver und schreibe die Testfälle in Java. Ich könnte z.B. eine Website Automatisieren. Ich weiß aber nicht welche dafür gut geeignet ist. Hat jemand ne Idee?


----------



## kneitzel (3. Jan 2020)

Nimm Dir doch einfach irgend ein bestehendes Projekt, das Du dann im Detail testen kannst. Das "gut geeignet" muss man dann präzisieren:
- Etwas das extrem leicht zu testen ist, wird dann zu 100% getestet worden sein, aber Du hast nicht wirklich Leistung gezeigt.
- Eine komplexe Website wirst Du nicht in vollem Umfang testen können, aber Du kannst die Prinzipien aufzeigen und evtl. dann irgend etwas komplexes zeigen. Da bist Du aber doch der Experte, wenn Du damit schon gearbeitet hast: Evtl. Tests schreiben, die möglichst robust sind an Änderungen (z.B. des Stylesheets) oder so? ==> Dann kannst Du etwas aufzeigen, das für andere hilfreich sein wird....

Webseiten werden sich doch viele finden lassen. Gibt genug Open Source Projekte, die sowas bereit stellen (Ich würde keine Live Webseite nehmen sondern etwas lokal bereit stellen. Dann hast Du keine Versionsänderungen ... sonst ändert sich die Webseite direkt vor der Präsentation und du siehst alt aus ...  )


----------

